# 3D Shooters...DIY Lube Tube...cheap!



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok guys, this one is pretty simple. I got tired of the junky lube tubes that are available so I decided to build my own. All parts were purchased at ACE hardware. 
1 8" threaded pvc tube
2 threaded end caps
1 large sponge
1 large rubber washer
Seal the bottom threads with pipe tape or glue and cut the sponge into a strip...put the tip of your arrow in the center of the sponge strip and fold it tight to the shaft...insert into the tube...add rubber washer to the top, screw on the cap...fill with hoppes gun oil or Rem Oil...I have used this one for years and it fits perfect in my new Hoyt Field quiver. It lubes about 7" of the shaft, the oil will smooth out on the shaft as it passes through the center hole in the washer, you can slit the center hole for proper arrow fit.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

sweet! another project... I am sure my wife will thank you :wink:


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I made one of a lot like this a few years ago i use for 3D, but would use Ivory Soap broken up in the tube. Works great!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> sweet! another project... I am sure my wife will thank you :wink:


Haha....forgot to state the obvious, you have to drill the hole in the top cap too...:doh:...haha


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice one! guess I gotta go by the hardware store on the way home ....


----------



## REB57 (Feb 12, 2008)

what is the pvc pipe diameter? 1/2" or 3/4"??


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

REB57 said:


> what is the pvc pipe diameter? 1/2" or 3/4"??


3/4"...sorry I forgot to add that..I went with the bigger dia to fit more sponge in there. It holds a lot of oil, I don't refill it very often...


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Is there some reason for using a _threaded_ tube? I'd suggest using non-threaded pvc tubing and caps, stuff the sponge into the tube, and cement the whole thing together with pvc cement for a leak-proof unit. :darkbeer:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hunter Dave said:


> Is there some reason for using a _threaded_ tube? I'd suggest using non-threaded pvc tubing and caps, stuff the sponge into the tube, and cement the whole thing together with pvc cement for a leak-proof unit. :darkbeer:


It has never leaked on me and you can still cement it together..I went threaded so I could replace the inside components if I needed to....


----------



## xPATx (Nov 29, 2011)

how small is the rubber washer. like would it hold the oil if tipped upside down?


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice


----------



## snewton_89 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great idea! I'll be making one of these.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

I use one of these as well and another alternative to the gun oil is Tire shine you can purchase a fairly large bottle for little cost and it last's forever.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

xPATx said:


> how small is the rubber washer. like would it hold the oil if tipped upside down?


The sponge will soak up the oil...just don't use too much..the washer is to clean excess oil off on the removal...


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool idea. Seen one on here awhile back. It used an M&M candy tube though. Similar to yours....... just the condensed version.Works real well also.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you find the PVC pre cut and threaded or did you make it?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I use a product called Tire Wet in my lube tube, works GREAT and costs around $7.00 for a big squirt bottle full. Doesn't make you hands greasy like Woody's either!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

huntnfishnut said:


> Did you find the PVC pre cut and threaded or did you make it?


It comes in different pre threaded lengths...


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> It comes in different pre threaded lengths...


OK. I checked my local Fleet Farm and they had all the fittings but no pipe. Have to patronize an actual hardware store I guess.


----------

